# Supertalent 07.11.2010 x40 Caps



## Spezi30 (7 Nov. 2010)

die beiden jungen Mädchen sind 37-malige (!) Meister in der Kategorie - irgendwas mit Gymnastik jedenfalls - war echt hammer, was sie da geleistet haben :thumbup:


die andere Frau macht sowas ähnliches wie Go Go tanzen, nur nennt sie es Stangen-Gymnastik  oder so ähnlich...




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## Crash (7 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Supertalent 07.11.2010*

Stangen-Gymnastik ?!? happy010

:thx: für die Caps


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2010)

nice caps


----------



## sunnyboi19 (7 Nov. 2010)

Looks very Nice


----------



## raffi1975 (8 Nov. 2010)

das heisst Pole-Dance und ist (echt!) der neueste Fitness gag, die WM fand lethin in der CH statt. Die können was, wäre mal was für's Dollhouse


----------

